# Logan 14" lathe owners



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 28, 2018)

What size QCTP did you go with. 

I put a BXA size on my 6560. This is what is suggested by Scott and on the shars website. I went with this over the CXA do to cost for one. Well I am able to get all my tools on center expect my Chinese 16mm insert boring Bar. Even shimming it up to the top of the holder wont get it high enough to reach center. I also have some smaller bars which I think I should be able to shim and I have a 20mm. The 20 will go in the boring bar tool holder but looks like it my not work also. Have not tried it yet because the holder is bored 1" and came with a 3/4 adapter.  I need to make a couple new adapters. 

Anyone with similar experience?  I will make it work one way or another. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 29, 2018)

I know there are some 14” Logan owners out there.

Also Aloris suggest the BXA for the 14”.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 29, 2018)

Logan's website indicates either BXA or CXA for the 14" machines.  (Also "300" size, whatever that is.)

http://lathe.com/faq/index.html#_Toc95180289


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 29, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Logan's website indicates either BXA or CXA for the 14" machines.  (Also "300" size, whatever that is.)
> 
> http://lathe.com/faq/index.html#_Toc95180289



Thanks

All my tools work fine except the 16mm boring bar in a standard tool holder. Smaller bars can be shimmed up to get them on center. If I have to and probably will. I’ll make dedicated tool holders for the bigger bars.


----------



## FKreider (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a 14" 6560H and I have a BXA tool post on it. Haven't used it much yet as I currently have the drive apart to replace the variable speed drive bushings...


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 26, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Logan's website indicates either BXA or CXA for the 14" machines.  (Also "300" size, whatever that is.)  http://lathe.com/faq/index.html#_Toc95180289



Back in the late 1970's when Yuasa first got into competition with Aloris and Dorian for the QCTP market, perhaps to differentiate their product from the competition, they used three-digit model or part numbers instead of single digit ones.  So their AXA TP became Model # 100, the turning and facing holder became 101, turning, facing and boring 102, and so on.  BXA became 2xx, and CXA became 3xx.  When the Chinese got into it, they copied the Yuasa numbering system.  So a 300 would be a CXA Tool Post.  Etc.

As far as what size QCTP to use on a given lathe, you can count on sellers trying to get you to buy the larger size, because they usually cost more.  You can just make a BXA work on a 10" or most 12" but it's a squeeze.  I would expect the CXA on a 14" to be about the same.  As I have written before, there are only two types of people who have a BXA on their Atlas 10" or 12" - those who will admit afterwards that they wish that they had bought an AXA instead, and those who wish it but won't admit it.  I would expect that the CXA on most 14" would fall into the same category.


----------



## richz (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a BXA on mine.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Oct 11, 2018)

I acquired a Logan 6560-H this summer, and finally have the opportunity to clean it up and bit and level it.

It has an Aloris BXA toolpost, as others have reported. The lathe came with a lot of old tooling, which I spent a few evenings cleaning up. Many different boring bars in there, most with custom holders. There were also so many Armstrong tools that I expected to unearth a lantern toolpost in one of the boxes (but did not).

The tooling is all packed away for the moment, but I can dig out the boring bars if you want more detail.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Feb 5, 2019)

Just wanted to post a follow-up to this. The 6560 came with a BXA toolposts, but many CXA holders. Looks like the previous owner was using a CXA toolpost, and after shimming a few of the smaller lathe tools to get them up to center, I can see why. Probably going to pick up a CXA at some point.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Feb 5, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Just wanted to post a follow-up to this. The 6560 came with a BXA toolposts, but many CXA holders. Looks like the previous owner was using a CXA toolpost, and after shimming a few of the smaller lathe tools to get them up to center, I can see why. Probably going to pick up a CXA at some point.



I went with the BXA. If I had to do it again I would go CXA. I had to make a 1/8 spacer to put under the tool post. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## bweingartner (Feb 12, 2019)

I went with a BXA as well and it was a touch too short. I tried a 1/4" spacer under it and that let the boring bar holder work - which would not otherwise. Decided to try a 1/2" spacer to bring it up a little more so hopefully my smaller tools won't require shims. I have a feeling I'm going to settle on ~3/8". Thankfully there is plenty adjustment to work with.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi guys, I am still confused here. Are BXA models a little short because of using smaller tools? It looks like the 14s are kinda in an in between size for these holder sizes. I am trying to make a good decision here myself. Thanks.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2020)

For boring bars, take a glance at Joe Pie's video.
I think it will take care of all your boring needs.







MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> What size QCTP did you go with.
> 
> I put a BXA size on my 6560. This is what is suggested by Scott and on the shars website. I went with this over the CXA do to cost for one. Well I am able to get all my tools on center except my Chinese 16mm insert boring Bar. Even shimming it up to the top of the holder wont get it high enough to reach center. I also have some smaller bars which I think I should be able to shim and I have a 20mm. The 20 will go in the boring bar tool holder but looks like it my not work also. Have not tried it yet because the holder is bored 1" and came with a 3/4 adapter.  I need to make a couple new adapters.
> 
> ...


----------



## bweingartner (Feb 9, 2020)

I found the BXA to be short for even 5/8" shank tools. I placed a 1/2" thick block between the compound and the BXA post. Now I can comfortably use both 5/8" tools as well as 1/2" and 3/8". No issues with any boring bars using the standard holder.

At this point, no regrets. though I do need to make a slightly longer stud. It's been working but I don't have full nut engagement with the spacer.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Feb 10, 2020)

RandyM said:


> Hi guys, I am still confused here. Are BXA models a little short because of using smaller tools? It looks like the 14s are kinda in an in between size for these holder sizes. I am trying to make a good decision here myself. Thanks.



I  went with the BXA. I is a touch short. I added a 1/4 thick cast iron riser. I've been happy with it.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 10, 2020)

CXA size tooling is perfect for the 14” Takisawa TSL lathe.   I would choose the largest size that would fit a particular lathe for rigidity and use of larger lathe tools.   Shopping around a bit will minimize price differences.   I got a Banggood quote for 20 CXA holders for $15 each.   I bought a couple to check them, and in my opinion, compared to my Aloris holders, they were at least as good, perhaps better - they are a bit longer for better tool holder leverage.


----------

